# expert help needed



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got a situation I need some expert help with.

I have a garden tractor with a K532 engine. This tractor runs absolutely great---when it runs. I mow approx 20 acres with it, so need it running during the growing season.

I restored this tractor from the ground up a couple years or so ago. A friend who used to work for a big small engine shop rebuilt the engine for me. 

I have worked on equipment for years. I'm a good mechanic, but not so good as a diagnostician. 

What my tractor does is:

1. Sometimes start, sometimes not

2. When it starts, it runs great, and has full power.

3. Runs for a random interval, then dies suddenly.

4. When it doesn't start, it simply won't fire, even with a whiff of ether.

5. After sitting for awhile, it will normally restart just fine. 

6. Generally, the run time gets shorter, while time before it will restart gets longer. 

The situation is very frustrating.

Here's what I've recently done to it:

a. new factory coil
b. new points
c. new plugs
d. new plug wires
e. new air cleaner filter
f. electric fuel pump checks OK; sounds normal, and pumps a good stream when hose slipped off carb and pump run.
g. regulator/rect unit seems OK; battery is charging fine, with just over 12vdc going in. 

My impression is that the problem may be temperature related, but not sure on that (as it will sometimes restart when hot).

What's left to replace? Ignition switch (easy and cheap), and electric fuel pump (easy and not too expensive). What else that might cause this?

Sure would appreciate some thoughts on directions I can head out in getting a good fix on this thing. 

I don't know this specific engine. Are there known issues with it that relate to my problem?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Keweenaw4310 nailed it! 

Definately dies by shorting to ground , heat is suspect because of difficulty in restarting until it has cooled! 

Check entire grounding circuit, switch first!!


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

}}} Is this a 400 series tractor? {{{

Sure is. Low hours, though. It's been dead ever since original owners, and they only used it a few times before they blew the engine. I found it dead in a barn, and had to figure out how to fetch it out of there and home. It was interesting. 

I'll replace the ignition switch this week.

Thanks for the responses. This isn't an easy problem because of all the mixed signals.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a Bobcat with a K582 engine and I had the same symptoms. I replaced the coil and it fixed it. I also replaced the points, plugs, condenser and wires so everything would be new. After running it about 9 hours it started to act up again. At 11 hours it wouldn't start. I finally chased it out to the spark plugs and installed a second new set. That took care of it and I haven't had any problems since. There was no fouling and the first set of plugs looked fine but only lasted 11 hours....


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"Blown engine early in it's life? Well, Dean, that's a John Deere for you, hey?"

That's just too easy but I'll take it _Think ORANGE!!_


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

It's strange the way plugs can look good and still be causing problems. I've had that happen, particulary with mower engines.

We have two other guys who chip away at it with smaller tractor/mowers that I didn't mention. 

This one has the 60" deck, and the terrain is level and no obstacles. So, we can all go at a pretty good clip.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *It's strange the way plugs can look good and still be causing problems. I've had that happen, particulary with mower engines.
> 
> We have two other guys who chip away at it with smaller tractor/mowers that I didn't mention.
> ...


the ceramic insulator if cracked can open up (expand) with heat and short out , on a one banger, dead for sure on a two or more banger does not die instantly (unless under load) generally loses power and misses until it finally quits........Just some info for you!


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Maybe*

You might want to check valve clearance. Sometimes if they are to close they will pick a chunk of carbon and stick open just enough to prevent it from starting.

Check them both cold and write it down.

Run it till hot and shuts down then recek them and see what they are.

My thought is set them to the wide side of the range cold and let them rattle a little.

Bob:captain:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
I did not see condensor on your list. Was that changed? I had similiar problems caused by a condensor.
Rodster


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

have you checked fuel delivery right after it dies. it could be that your fuel cap isn't venting properly.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

}}} it could be that your fuel cap isn't venting properly. {{{

I thought about that, too. I did take a cursory check of it, and it didn't seem to be part of the problem. However, I'll take a more in-depth look since you mention it.

My fault I forgot to mention new condenser and new carburetor went on it.


----------

